

Thinking open source: How startups destroy a culture of fear - Tsiolkovsky
http://opensource.com/business/11/5/thinking-open-source-how-startups-destroy-culture-fear

======
randrews
"These young startup entrepreneurs will soon graduate to executive positions
at large U.S. corporations"

They will? Where does this idea come from that large companies are the big
leagues, and that if you're good enough you'll eventually "graduate" to there?

In my experience it's the complete opposite; small companies are much more
discriminating about who they hire.

~~~
dblock
Larry Page?

~~~
randrews
Considering how much they've open-sourced, I don't think Google is the kind of
big company he's talking about.

Do you think that the people who run Github are hoping one day they'll be
hired as executives at Oracle?

~~~
carterac
I don't think that's what he's saying.

It's not about "making the big leagues" or getting hired by Oracle. It's about
growing your startup into a big company that embraces this culture.

Look at Facebook. It is officially a very big company now, and it is doing
amazing things for the community like Cassandra and HipHop for PHP.

~~~
randrews
"These young startup entrepreneurs will soon graduate to executive positions
at large U.S. corporations, and will bring their trusted like-minded soldiers
with them to radically evolve the culture of the business. In less than ten
years we will witness open source software coming out of Goldman Sachs or
Bloomberg."

I agree that if companies that release open source software now grow bigger
then they will still release source, but from that quote it's clear to me that
that's not what he's talking about.

The people running Facebook are releasing a lot of cool stuff, but I don't see
them lining up to move to Goldman Sachs to release stuff there instead.

------
gary4gar
Good to see open source going mainstream but what comments "their ceo" is
taking about? I only see single comment, unless I am looking at wrong
thread[1]?

[1] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2347076>

------
smithbits
"Software engineers of corporate America are wired in a way that promotes
fear. It hurts creativity and growth." I'm horrified to say that I just can't
get past that bit of hyperbole.

